# New twist on M.D.F.



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Lee,

Thanks for the review. It always nice to find an alternative to mdf. I like it but I don't really like handling full sized sheets anymore and you are right about its ability to hold screws. This product sounds good.

I will have to be on the look-out for it in this area. Although I don't have any hope that it will be in my lifetime. In Kentucky new things tend to happen slowly. It looks like the nearest distributor is in Cincinnati area, which is about 90 miles from me.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the review Lee. Where do you get it. In Philadelphia.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you Lee!

The company has a plant about 100 miles from here.

They make OSB there.

Is that wood layers on the inside plies ? I got my answer, when I read it a gain.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

this is a cool product. haven't looked into where i can get it yet in my area but i don't think i can afford the extra 20 dollars. maybe when i get older though. thanks for the review.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting product Lee. I wonder how long before it starts showing up in the off the shelf cabinets people buy from the big box stores?

Dennis will have to make a few cabinets with it and give us a review.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

HI Scott;

I imagine it start to show up i the big box stores eventually. Kentucky has those right? LOL

If they do start to carry it, you can have them cut it into manageable sizes.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Karson;

I get it Fesseden and Hall, which is a wholesale supplier. They have an outlet in Delaware also. If you want to get some, let me know and I'll call it in on my account.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

A 3/4" sheet of OSB did me in in January with torn ligaments in my shouldler and muscle tear on my left lower back.
I would kill lfor more yeildable substrates. 
The extra 30 lbs is probably what did me in.
Lee's loader can save me fatigue and injury at the table saw but, man o man, the jobisite has nothing!

Can't figure out what happened .
I could always move them before for the last 40 years. <vbg>

Lee, I will definitely give these guys a call . 
I have about 20 cabinets to build this next few weeks.
Of course he fewer pop ups when joining the particle boards the better i like it.

Thanks for the heads up.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello Bob;

That sure sounds painful. Is everything all healed up now?

Maybe the key sentence there is: *"I could always move them before for the last 40 years".*

I wonder what could have changed in *FORTY* years? As my doctor said to me: "your not getting any younger you know".

This is an excellent product for a painted or laminated project.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bill;

I imagine it won't be too long.

Maybe I should start selling it in pre cut sizes, and shipping it for lumberjocks.

Lee


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

interesting properties. when i see some I will have to try it


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Lee - what about voids--are there any? I use regular MDF for templates and jigs. Voids would be a problem.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Motthunter;

I'm pretty sure you'll like it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Betsy;

I haven't come across any voids. If I were building jigs, I wouldn't hesitate in using it. If by chance I found a void,

I would fill it with Bondo.

This would take care of that problem quite quickly.

Lee


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for te post Lee. MDF is awfull heavy, nice to know there is an alternative.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bryan;

There's always ultra lite M.D.F.

I use a lot of that. Has the same basic qualities, but half the weight.

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

They have an outlet in Dover, DE but niothing near Georgia

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Lee

I am not ready to call these guys yet, but was wondering how much you order of this stuff. Do you buy direct or from a supplier? Because I am going to be small shop with limated space, do you have any idea what minimum orders they might accept? I sappose it depends on the supplier I go to. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Lee;

Is there no commercial supplier in Georgia you can buy from?

It's worth tracking down.

Maybe we should ALL send Home Depot a request that they start carrying it. I imagine if they got over 3000 emails they would respond.

When you consider it we have become a large group and should be able to use that as incentive.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tom;

I can buy single sheets of this stuff. To minimum order on it.

You'll find this to be a great product to have around.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Lee, this looks interesting. Does it smell like MDF does?

Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Steve;

To a small degree yes, as both sides are covered with 1/8" M.D.F.

Not to the extent you're used to.

Lee


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

If you're paying $45 a sheet for MDF, you're getting robbed. The last sheet I bought, 2 months ago was around $18 a sheet for 3/4. I can get red oak for just over $45 a sheet. There is no way i'm paying $60 for something that compares to mdf. I built all of my kitchen cabinet doors from MDF. I've never had a problem with screws. As long as you predrill with the correct size bit, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Joey

Must be your locale. Down here MDF runs $22-23 a 3/4 sheet; 3/4 oak runs upwards of $85, walnut is over $100.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Joey;

My review wasn't a knock on M.D.F. It was to introduce everyone to a new product that has advantages over it.

And I can assure you I am aware of how to work with M.D.F. successfully.

Truthfully, I don't really know what I'm paying for M.D.F.. I don't pay too much attention to it. I was guessing what the average guy pays at a home center. I buy it at a wholesale supplier in large quantities.

Comparing M.D.F. and FX-P is not really comparing apples with apples.

I use a lot of M.D.F., and I like it. There are times however when this new product offers advantages that M.D.F. doesn't.

It offers the best of two options, and is worth being aware of.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

no those are home depot prices. Oak has gone up, but the last time I looked it was about $65 a sheet. I use mdf for jigs, and mock ups and some painted cabinets. 1/4 is great for full scale drawings. I just wish I could find 3/8. That makes the perfect size on some of the veneers I do. But i can't find it so i have to use birch or baltic birch.

I can see the advantages to fx-p. but the cost is the one draw back to me, and availabilty. If it does become more available, then costs may come down some.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Lee,
I was just reading about Phenolic faced plywood, have you ever used this?

Woodcraft has it.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Lee. Now I know what the alternative to MDF is. I hadn't seen any of this in use but maybe will soon.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks lee ill have to check this out . btw my mind still handles full sheets with one hand ! lol


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

No I haven't used this yet.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Thomas;

It's a nice product, worth tracking down if you can find it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Verne;

I was carrying 3/4" plywood today up a flight of stairs, an extra long flight.

I was surprised I was out of breath! What I dummy!

Lee


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey this LumberJocks website is taking me away from my shop …..Another great subject …

Thanks Lee for the article and all the rest for your comments on prices..and such…

One thing is for sure ….prices are diff all over the country ….

and another thing ….

please dont anyone get hurt…

I am not the man i once was …but oh never mind …
Mike in Bonney lake


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Lee

That norbord website …doesn't have a lot of pix of that F-X Platform ??? maybe i am not navigating correctly on their site ….


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Mike;

The product is listed under the heading Plywood. There are several pages regarding this product, but not much in the way of pictures.

http://www.norbord.com/Hardwood_Splash.htm

Here is a suggested list of uses, taken from their web page:

Norbord Hardwood Plywood is used in fine woodworking applications including:


Bathroom vanities
Bedroom furniture
Bookcases
Commercial millwork
Doors
Games
Hotel furniture
Juvenile furniture
Kitchen cabinets
Laboratory furniture
Manufactured housing
Office furniture
Recreational vehicles
School furniture
Speakers
Stair parts
Unfinished furniture
Wall paneling


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Problem is as i found out today …at a local Lumbermans store …(which has been almost shutdown by Tony Stewarts sponsor) ....I asked about NORBORD products and they had not heard of it …


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Lee, about that thing you said to Karson about putting stuff on your account, can I do that? I need a new Festool whatchamacallit that makes mortises and tenons, I mean would you mind? mike


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Mike;

The place I mentioned to Karson doesn't carry Festool whatchamacallits. (LOL)

It's my understanding that Festool does not permit retailers to adjust the prices of their tools. It's the same price everywhere.

If you need sheet goods though; I can help.

Lee


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh well you can't blame a guy for trying. LOL. mike


----------

